# Laptop or Desktop



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay, so the old tower,she is doing the death rattle. Had to pull the plug. We have a nice monitor and keyboard left.

So...hook a laptop up to it and have the ability to be mobile when we want or save a few hundred and order a whole new desktop?

Home use only
No game playing

We just want to be able to do email, pictures, some banking/bill paying, so I'd be interested in what would be big enough without overkill.

If anyone would care to offer their opinion, I sure would appreciate it.

terri*


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

hi terri,

although notebook pc's (laptop) are efficient and they have many benefits.The issue with laptops is the benefits are only apparant with the users requirements.For example.The size of the laptop.they are portable and are handy if you travel alot and are frequently moving around.If you rarly travel with a pc then i wouldnt recommend one. 
Its good to think ahead and maybe you will use the benefit of portability with a laptop.You can purchase so really good spec machines, which, with what your requirements are wouldnt be an issue.

but, (theres always a but) upgradability will be an issue.upgrading a laptop is far easier than a pc, but you are someone limited.and i believe it will be more expensive to do so.Also most laptops come with monitors attatched to them , so you would be buying something you wouldnt require as you already have a monitor, and keyboard.

I would buy a pc.desktop.
below is a link for ultra cheap computer parts.and they will build you one to.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk

pentium 4 2.6ghz
256 k RAM
160g harddrive

the above would enable you to utilise a very fast pc with a huge storage capacity for what you require.it is a big harddrive but you cannot have enough space in reserve.you never know when you need it.choosing products and manufactures is left with you, read some reviews and get all the data an you can b4 you buy.the processor, ram are the miniumun you should be getting to enable your pc to keep up with the ever demading time changes of technology.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

A laptop with wireless broadband connection is the best thing I've had computer wise. Can't live without it. You could then read Martin's post sitting in your lounge chair out in the back yard. Hey - is that bugger ever gonna tell us what happened to him?

My recommendation is a laptop because of portability and convenience. The tasks you are doing are not so heavy on the cpu and graphics so power won't be a problem. You could pick up a good used one that will save you some bucks.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, thanks, thanks, so far you guys.  I think getting all this kind of useful info is going to help so much.

My thought is that we can plug in the monitor and keyboard and use the laptop as the "brain" ( you guys know the lingo, I just really don't  ).
I think that you can do this. Then, say we get sick or the old back goes out and we can't sit at the desk ( old age is hell sometimes :? ), you have the mobility.

Redmist, I will definitely check that site.

Again, thanks to you both and I would love to hear any other opinions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

yes you can plug a monitor into a laptop.if you advise me of the specification i can tell you where


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

the reason i ask is becauseyour laptop might not facilitate it.it looks like this


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Milan, I forgot to say if Martin doesn't show up tomorrow we will have to get JC to board a train and go deep into the woods where he lives and drag "it" out of him. 

Redmist, we have not picked which laptop. It does seem like we are leaning towards one though. Maybe we should take the cables with us to make sure they are compatible. See there, already I am getting great ideas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

taking your cables with you....good idea redmist..thats given me an idea!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

Desktop.

Why pay the premium in terms of price, performance, upgradeability, longevity, parts availabilty/price if you don't have too?


----------



## jamieayres (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a 12" powerbook and i friggin' love it  Yeah i paid a bit more than if i was getting a desktop but apples hold their value pretty well and its silent and light to carry, and i use it all over the house as i got a wireless network  Plus it takes the boredom out of flying


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Desktops are superior to laptops. Laptops are mobile.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Milan said:


> You could pick up a good used one that will save you some bucks.


I wouldn't, it's probably been in the bath.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, Redmist, I should have finished my "already I am getting good ideas" ...from Redmist and others. That is what I meant, getting good ideas by asking for input. And it was a very good idea.  Really apologise that I didn't put it in to words well.

Well, I kind of still get the vascillating feeling that my husband and I are doing...Laptop/Desktop...Laptop/Desktop.

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Er, so you are going to hook up your laptop to a PC monitor so you can be mobile. Terri - my sweet, however strong you are, it's going to be a bit of a chore carrying that around.

You daft old bugger. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

No lie! And with my sciatica ridden * too! A challenge yes, but doable. 

Daft old bugger...couldn't have hit the nail on the head any harder. :lol:

Hey, when you're spot on, you're spot on. Course they also say it takes one to know one. :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh Terri, if circumstances were different, I would be your slave. I would rub ointment on your sciatica ridden ass. And I'd do it with eyes glazed over with happyness.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

:lol:

Yeah, okay, I'll float on that thought all day. Thanks for throwing some sunshine up a daft old bugger's skirt.

You are so, so, full of it. lol.

:lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> You are so, so, full of it


Full of what? I can only make four guesses.

Sperm.
Chicken Nuggets.
Bitterness.
Bullshit.

Am I close?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

You are, in fact, all over it.


----------

